# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Vatan Şehitlerin Emanetidir Satılamaz

## ceydaaa

Yıllardır dış güçlerin türlü entrikalarla ve bölücü unsurlarla parçalayıp ele geçiremedikleri ülkemizi biz şimdi kendi ellerimizle satışa sunduk.
Sebebi ne olursa olsun vatanın bir karış topragı dış güçlere satılamaz.Bizler sadece topragın üstünü görüyoruz bilmezmiyiz ki altında milyonlarca şehadet şurubunu içmiş ne koç yigit şehitler yatmaktadır.
Ey agalar beyler siz kimin hakkını kime satıyorsunuz.
Bu topragın dili olsa konuşsa size olan öfkesini kussa.Ey vatanın ne oldugunu kavrayamayan devlet büyükleri unutmama ki bayrakları bayrak yapan üstünde ki kandır toprak eger ugrunda ölen varsa vatandır.
Yine unutmamalı ki ölüm günü geldiginde sana gene sahip çıkacak yorgan olacak bu sattıgın vatan olacaktır.

kaynak : haberkritik.net

----------

